

Announcing the first Racket Days - samth
http://lists.racket-lang.org/users/archive/2011-March/044774.html

======
Ixiaus
Is this event also open to "dabblers"? I would happily fly out from Cali to
participate in that event.

~~~
benatkin
Based on my reading it is.

> It will be an opportunity for developers, researchers, and educators using
> Racket, DrRacket, Program By Design, and related technologies to come
> together to share plans, ideas, and enthusiasm.

The _related technologies_ part, combined with the _plans, ideas, and
enthusiasm_ sound pretty inviting to me.

I hope you'll find time to do something substantial in the four months between
now and the conference. I'm hoping to as well, should I decide to pursue this.

~~~
Ixiaus
I'm primarily a Python/Pyramid (web)programmer but have been wanting to
experiment more fully with Racket/Scheme in that regard - I think I'll try
throwing something together for the event...

------
yarian
This has to be one of the biggest perks to being a Northeastern student. See
some of you there!

------
noelwelsh
This looks good. I'm already thinking of presentation topics.

